# Greetings from Japan



## HidenoriYoshi (Dec 9, 2017)

Hi, call me Yoshi

I'm not entirely Japanese, I'm between Malaysia and Japan but I live in Japan now....
I'm a student. I haven't truly made a masterpiece yet, still learning! and I look forward to learning more!

Thanks!


----------



## dariusofwest (Dec 9, 2017)

Welcome to VI Yoshi! :D


----------



## TheNorseman (Dec 9, 2017)

HidenoriYoshi said:


> Hi, call me Yoshi
> 
> I'm not entirely Japanese, I'm between Malaysia and Japan but I live in Japan now....
> I'm a student. I haven't truly made a masterpiece yet, still learning! and I look forward to learning more!
> ...



Welcome, friend. I absolutely love Japan and the Japanese people. It is my favorite country to go for work and do business.


----------



## C.R. Rivera (Dec 9, 2017)

Konbanwa Yoshi-san,

O genki dasu? Nihon no doko no syusshin desu ka?

Kanpai,

Carlos


----------



## slidemasterx (Dec 10, 2017)

Hi Yoshi, 

Welcome to VI. I'm in Japan too. Where in Japan do you live?


----------



## HidenoriYoshi (Dec 10, 2017)

ありがとうございます、皆さん
ぼくは大阪に住んでいます


----------



## Paul Grymaud (Dec 10, 2017)

Welcome aboard Yoshi !




I'm fond of shakuhashi flute. And the other japanese traditional musical instruments have a great sound too. 'Specially the Taiko, the shamisen and the Koto.

Look at the Geisha playing the shamisen, here below. Wow ! Dunno if she's adept to V. I.


----------



## constaneum (Dec 10, 2017)

HidenoriYoshi said:


> Hi, call me Yoshi
> 
> I'm not entirely Japanese, I'm between Malaysia and Japan but I live in Japan now....
> I'm a student. I haven't truly made a masterpiece yet, still learning! and I look forward to learning more!
> ...



hey there !!! Welcome. You're half Malaysian ? Do you have happen to know how to write japanese music lyrics and able to sing ? =)


----------

